# Anyone willing to take turtles? Pink belly sideneck...



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be moving in 2 weeks and I have far too many tanks. I doubt anyone will take these guys but if there is interest now is the time to speak up.

One Pink Belly Sideneck male approximately 10 years old. Housed in a 120 gallon tank, with canister filter and uvb light (this turtle doesnt really bask).
You can have this entire setup for free but there is one big condition. You must take a female RES who has to be housed separate tank. They did at one time live together. For years actually but eventually started to fight and will not get along again. The female is approximately 22 years old and slightly on the small size. She will need something along the lines of a 90 gallon tank.

I have an 80 gallon which I am currently keeping her in that I really need for other things but may consider giving to you as well. Considering I am not asking for money I will need some kind of proof you plan on keeping these turtles are are not looking just for free stuff. Maybe a donation or something along those lines.

I would also consider selling the pink belly if you are only interested in her. I realize there are a millions of unwanted red ear sliders which is why I am offering the pink belly if you take her too.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, at first this sounds quite intriguing. I already have two female RES turtles I have had for about 10 years and I've set up two 120G for them in my basement. One tank is a 6ft 120G and the other is a large rubber made stock tank that I've converted into a pond. 

Do you have any pictures of your setups and turtles? How wide is your 120G? How new is the tank? Let me know and I might potentially be able to help you out relocating your turtles. 

If you want to see my setup, I could probably post a few pictures showing where I'd intend to keep them, and the existing turtles which would be in the same room. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

If you want pics of the pink belly tank please pm me your email. I took one quick one on my way out to work.

It's a 4x2x2 miracles tank approximately 12 years old on a steel stand. Maybe not mint mint but there are no big scratches or even medium ones. I have not inspected the tank like crazy so I'm not going to say there are no small ones but it's show quality. Filter is a relatively new XP3 canister as I had to replace the last one within the last couple of years.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to take them as the guy who said he was going to pick them up picked the last possible day and is no longer replying to my messages.

If anyone is on the fence today please come get them. You can have both tanks. I will help you load you don't need to bring help. You can keep them in totes until you can get help on your end to offload the tanks. The reason I am begging someone to take them is strictly space.


----------

